
Apple Seems to Be Losing PR Battle Over Unlocking iPhone - davidiach
http://recode.net/2016/02/22/apple-seems-to-be-losing-pr-battle-over-unlocking-iphone/
======
bobwaycott
And here we have a perfect example of when the crowd doesn't always offer
wisdom. While it would be great to hear the majority of American citizens
would be far more hesitant to capitulate on privacy and security in the face
of that spectre, terrorism, these findings are wholly unsurprising.

------
snowwrestler
I have been incredibly disappointed at the coverage on NPR, which often does a
good job with complex subjects but has completely blown their coverage of the
Apple FBI story--reducing it to simplistic sound bites.

------
strooper
Perhaps it shows how flawed the so called online polls are. They obviously
don't represent the fact, nor the concern of the majority; rather outputs the
interest of the highly motivated biased group.

